# Import Duty taxes?



## SonicOR (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello there,

If I place an order (2 flashcards for 3ds) with nds-card.com and the item is shipped to the UK through DHL, will I have to pay any duty taxes at Customs? Same question for other types of shipping (registered airmail).

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't think you'll have to pay duty taxes. But may I ask what flashcards you're getting? With more and more progress in the 3ds scene, you'll soon be able to load pirated nds games on 3ds without the need of a flashcart. You can already play downloaded 3ds games on the 3ds through custom firmware.


----------



## SonicOR (Dec 11, 2016)

sky3ds and r43i ds


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 11, 2016)

You could try this guide. If you can follow it, you can play all the 3ds games you want as well use homebrew tools. It still has to be updated for use with the newly released Slowhax. That means you can (hopefully) use that guide on any console and get a custom firmware without a hardmod or second 3ds. If you can't follow it now, check it again in a day or two. You could still buy those flashcarts if you really wanted to, but I recommend you don't.


----------



## SonicOR (Dec 11, 2016)

Many thanks for your advice, will definitely have a look. I am just a little bit afraid of messing with my 3ds when it comes to firmware. 
If anyone knows about import duty taxes in the UK for flashcards from ads-card.com or any past experience, I would be grateful.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Dec 11, 2016)

whoops, please delete


----------



## SonicOR (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone? From what I have read, customs do not really care for small packages like flashcarts. But any input from U.K. users would be very useful.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 11, 2016)

Check out this thread. It doesn't look like they care about flashcarts. Though the guy lives in the USA while you're in the UK.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 11, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Check out this thread. It doesn't look like they care about flashcarts. Though the guy lives in the USA while you're in the UK.



As far as I can tell, no one in the history of the USA has been charged one penny of customs duty by USPS for a video game.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 11, 2016)

Wouldn't be suprised if you get hit with customs using DHL, even with a small package. It's mostly small packages using standard airmail etc that get through without being hit for VAT. Using DHL I would expect to be paying VAT + DHL's ransom fee for doing the job they are being paid for.


----------



## SonicOR (Dec 11, 2016)

But on what price would they base any kind of VAT? This is usually based on invoices but I guess that Chinese sellers mark the parcels as gifts with a value below 30£/30$


----------

